# Attrition Rates Across Schools/Services



## agentlank (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm not sure if this is appropriate, please disregard if it is not welcome.  I often see the question come up regarding attrition rates across the various schools and services, so I thought I'd share this information that I was able to find.


https://dacowits.defense.gov/Portal...017/SOCOM RFI 2.pdf?ver=2017-06-07-221616-277


----------



## DZ (Feb 12, 2019)

Interesting find.


----------



## Slayer 412 (Feb 13, 2019)

Some of the numbers were not as bad as I thought they would be while others were staggering. Im interested to see the 2018 numbers especially for the AF with the change in A&S.


----------



## EqualReaction (Feb 18, 2019)

DasBoot said:


> Nope we have one from RASP 1.
> 
> Also the number of dipshits showing up at Batt these days shows that those attrition rates need to go up for RASP.  The pushed way too many guys through in anticipation for the DPRK mission.


Is the Regiment still self-correcting in the sense that most of the "dipshits" are getting RFS'd?


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 18, 2019)

EqualReaction said:


> Is the Regiment still self-correcting in the sense that most of the "dipshits" are getting RFS'd?


Yes and no. A lot of them end up riding out their time in S shops doing office work. Unfortunately a couple have gone the route of crying suicide/insanity and are getting med boarded. It’s pathetic


----------



## chickenrappa (Feb 22, 2019)

Interesting find, and was an interesting read. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PDL (Feb 23, 2019)

Those are impressive numbers.  I assume everyone has to take a physical test before any course, to confirm that they could complete it physically? 

What I'm asking is: are the drops mostly for mental or lack of skills reasons?


----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 23, 2019)

PDL said:


> Those are impressive numbers.  I assume everyone has to take a physical test before any course, to confirm that they could complete it physically?
> 
> What I'm asking is: are the drops mostly for mental or lack of skills reasons?



Not green tagged, so I won't speak to drops as far as mental(assuming you mean lack of drive)/skills drops.

You've got to remember that a PT test doesn't account for getting physically exhausted day in and out.

I'll use Air Assault School as an example. All the guys and gals who go are supposed to (at least when I was at Campbell) pass a PT test, 6 mile ruck, 12 mile ruck, and O-course at their unit, prior to being sent to the school.
There are still soldiers who fail the rucks and O-course though.
They all had the ability to pass it in a testing environment, but once they got smoked/had to endure multiple days of exertion, they failed.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 23, 2019)

All--

Moved some of the posts to the Women in Combat Arms thread Women in Combat Arms/ SOF Discussion

Onward!


----------



## Arf (Dec 8, 2019)

The SWCC Pipeline has been heavily changed to make it more difficult in the last year or so. I would like to request to start over with our averages😂😂😂.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 8, 2019)

Arf said:


> The SWCC Pipeline has been heavily changed to make it more difficult in the last year or so. I would like to request to start over with our averages😂😂😂.


Why the change?


----------



## Arf (Dec 8, 2019)

I’m only speculating (an educated speculation) that it’s to legitimize our rate as a special operator to our SEAL brethren, as well as to justify giving us more capabilities within the SOCOM spectrum now that we are selecting more quality candidates.

The community is very excited about how difficult our pipeline has steadily become, and it really does help bring us and the SEALs closer together, as well as make recruiting easier I think.
More difficult selection= more (quality) people rising to the challenge.
@DA SWO


----------



## EqualReaction (Dec 9, 2019)

Arf said:


> I’m only speculating (an educated speculation) that it’s to legitimize our rate as a special operator to our SEAL brethren, as well as to justify giving us more capabilities within the SOCOM spectrum now that we are selecting more quality candidates.
> 
> The community is very excited about how difficult our pipeline has steadily become, and it really does help bring us and the SEALs closer together, as well as make recruiting easier I think.
> More difficult selection= more (quality) people rising to the challenge.
> @DA SWO


I know in 2017 we had an instructor that who said they there was talk about merging SO/SB phase 1 together. I wonder if that is still in the works?


----------



## Arf (Dec 9, 2019)

It’s still a topic that comes up occasionally. I’ve heard instructors talk about it.
@EqualReaction


----------

